# Cheap full HD or Costly full HD



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2015)

I am looking for a 40 inch full HD TV, I need something good for money, there is no specific requirements, however if TV supports Miracast or something for screen mirroring from Computer and phone then would be nice.. but as not mandatory. 

However, my main concern is comparison between brands like Micromax and Samsung etc.
For example : Micromax full HD 40inch tv  at snapdeal is for Rs. 23086 

While Samsung ED40D 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television at snapdeal is priced at Rs. 41000 

Then there is a lesser known brand Iconix for just Rs. 19K for 100cm (40inch) full HD LED TV 
Iconix Led Tv 100cm - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com



Now, if I purchase Iconix, what I miss or if I purchase Samsung at double price, what I gain (apart of customer service etc)


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2015)

Display quality in general is much better in higher end models, apart from various other features like smart capability, more ports, a higher frequency (less motion blur)..
the price alone IS NOT a good measure of how good or bad a panel is, i dont have that much knowledge regarding TV panels, but the general trend is Sony Bravia series has a very good rating/review..


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, in that case I am eying on Philips 40inch at 31K as from reviews and other aspect, they seems to be best value for your money. 

Still looking for people who have used cheap as well costly tvs..

I regret of purchasing full HD 22 inch monitor few months back at RS. 17K ... should have purchased full HD big TV instead


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 3, 2015)

yes even i vote for Sony bravia


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2015)

Still... my question remains unanswered.. 
Has anyone used cheap big TVs.. how was experience ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

don't go for cheap big TV that too for 40"

some good brands are LG,Sony,Samsung,Panasonic,Philips


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Cheap as the words means cheap. SO the picture quality is sometimes cheap since panel will never be as good or vibrant. And along that you will be compensating by providing a bigger and more power hungry sound system.
Do not cheap out on the bigger panels and buy a good TV


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2015)

My sister purchased a 32 inch 1080p akai tv for 23k.. she believed it was teh best tv panel ever until she saw a Sony Bravia model that my brother purchased recently.. 
IMO the akai was not bad, it was mediocre especially for it's low price.. but good stuff will always be expensive


----------



## LED TV MFR (Feb 6, 2015)

boss 

go ahead and buy any LED TV and  all are same and features are better then some branded LED TV  and for ur ref in world only 5/6 panel mfrs and we all mfrs use the same which branded tv mfrs use this all depends 

pls look for the features and specification  

and  if u are getting anything from online sellers that means they are not cheap  and cheap products can be buy from cheap markets not online sale 





Nerevarine said:


> My sister purchased a 32 inch 1080p akai tv for 23k.. she believed it was teh best tv panel ever until she saw a Sony Bravia model that my brother purchased recently..
> IMO the akai was not bad, it was mediocre especially for it's low price.. but good stuff will always be expensive


----------

